# Jess & kittens - Nottingham



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

Jess came to us as a pregnant stray. She gave birth to 5 kittens on 5th June.
They're all doing really well. The 2 girls (Daisy & Mittens) are reserved to be adopted together.
The boys and Jess herself aren't reserved yet. Jess will be getting spayed once ready and they'll all be getting vaccinated, wormed and microchipped prior to adoption.

We are based in Thorneywood, Nottingham.
Email me if you'd like to be sent an adoption application [email protected]
Keep an eye on our website for updates about them www.burrowedheartsrescue.com/cats


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

Mittens


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely videos, hope they all find homes very soon.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Are the kittens not being neutered before adoption?


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

spotty cats said:


> Are the kittens not being neutered before adoption?


No, the new carers have to sign a neutering agreement and have them done when old enough which i'll check up on


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

They'll be ready for adoption in a few weeks. Socks (black w/ white feet boy) and Ollie (black boy) are still available to be reserved


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

Everyone is reserved now, including Jess who is being spayed next Tuesday


----------

